# djk1026 1 minute ago #10 Is anyone having a problem using the discount with the new SCO software?



## djk1026 (Feb 16, 2022)

djk1026​
1 minute ago
#10
Is anyone having a problem using the discount with the new SCO software?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2022)

djk1026 said:


> [/HEADING]
> [HEADING=3]djk1026​
> 1 minute ago
> #10
> Is anyone having a problem using the discount with the new SCO software?


No.


----------

